# 3 leaflet strains???



## md.apothecary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have two plants that were given to me, but they were started from seed. They have only three leaflets per leaf. Is there a particular strain that only has 3 like that? I will take some pics tomorrow when I start the rebuild of my grow room. But I am curious as to what this means. They are at least a couple months old if not older. I was going to put them into flower again in another couple of weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2007)

*Duckfoot is the only 3 leaf plant.  *


----------



## Oscar (Oct 19, 2007)

They might of been sexed and they are re-verting!

I've had 3 bladers.


----------



## Richy-B (Oct 24, 2007)

It's called Duckfoot​


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

I have young ones that have 3 leaflets on the bottoms but the older leaves are getting more than 3. Check out mine and u can see it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Yes there is a 3 leaf plant called Duckfoot. I will see if i can find a pic and post it up for ya.  *


			
				Richy-B said:
			
		

> It's called Duckfoot​


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

post a pic up dude, i'm sure you dont have a duckfoot plant. like i said check mine out. some early leaves sometimes have only 3 leaflets.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*This is what a Duckfoot leaf looks like.  *


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

what about this?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Nope. See how the Duckfoot leaf is 3 but they are all stuck together just like a Ducks foot. *


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

No i know it isnt duckfoot, that is my plant. I just think his original question was leaning more towards a MJ plant with 3 leaves. Mine only had 3 leaves for a while. I think his just arent old enough yet to have all of them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*I see CB my bad.  *


			
				Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> No i know it isnt duckfoot, that is my plant. I just think his original question was leaning more towards a MJ plant with 3 leaves. Mine only had 3 leaves for a while. I think his just arent old enough yet to have all of them.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 25, 2007)

3 leaves... well old enough to have produced more.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Hrm.... Nice


----------

